# Worth Upgrading Sony STR-DE597 to Denon AVR790



## harry126509 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I currently have a Sony STR-DE597 AVR. I am thinking about upgrading to Denon AVR790 for about $400. My setup is below

Mitsubishi WD-60737 - 
FIOS Motorola HD Cable/DVR -HDMI to 60737, Optical connection to STR-DE597
Apple TV - HDMI to 60737 Optical connection to STR-DE597
Sony SLV-D350P DVD/VCR componet to 60737 and coax to STR-DE597
Polk Sound Bar about 2 years old connected STR-DE597
Infinity Subwof
Harmony 880 Remote

My thoughts were to run everything via HDMI to the AVR790 except the DVD which I would run coax or optical (fiber). I will at later date upgrade DVD to Blue-Ray player.

I have about $400 to spend and would like to update either DVD to Blue-Ray or AVR. Would think about speakers but it would just be another sound bar as the Wife doesn't want speaker every where and currently no prewired speaker wires for back surround speakers.

Thanks for input


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you are pretty set on sticking with a Soundbar, I am not sure it would really be worth it to upgrade receivers. It would be nice to be able to have all of your sources switched through your receiver. It certainly would make operation of your system easier, it is just your sound quality would not change that much if you are sticking with the Soundbar.

Denon makes quality receivers and having all of your components go through it really would greatly add in ease of operation. It is just you will primarily gaining ease of operation rather than an increase in sound quality.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harry126509 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks,
Are you talking about sound bars in general and or specifically about the Polk surround bar. For Speakers what would you suggest anything good for $400 small profile? I know the sound bar is a comprise, I have nice infinety speakers but they are to bulky for family room so had to comprise with Wife on sound bar.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Would something like this:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm be small enough?
Soundbars are definitely are sonic compromise compared to conventional speakers.
Since you have a subwoofer, these SVS's would sound great are are fairly small.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup, I would upgrade to separate speakers first. And then that Denon AVR-790 A/V Receiver beats any Sony receiver in that price range, for sure. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------

